# ³

## admin

*     -  .*   *     -  .*  
     ,         *  :*   *         .*  
     ,    . 
            . 
     ,       . 
     ,         ,      . 
   .   ( )    .  *   .*  
   ,  ,     . ,     . '    ? 
        (   ) , ,  ,   ? 
        ,  ,  ,   ,   ,   .     .     . 
     .    . 
         .   ?  *      -  .*       . 
      ,            .  *  ?*  
        (),  .   -.         ,   ,   . 
          . ͳ.       ,     .   .   *     ?*    ,     . . . , .          .   . 
  ,        .     .    .  *    .*       - .   . 
  ,    ,     ,       * Ͳ.*  
      .         .  *       .*  
    ,    ,   .   ,   .           -  .         .    .

----------


## sharasha

*fragov*,       ?
쳺,     : ,   ,     ,           .       ,   !

----------


## laithemmer

,          .             -   **. 
    - "  !"   , !

----------


## admin

*sharasha*,      . .     ,  ,    ,       ,       .   ,     .    

> ,          .            -   .

         ,       .         ,        .   

> fragov,       ?

  ,   .    (   ),      ,     ,    .       ,      ,          .

----------


## Rinka

.   .  ,         ,        .    ,    . ,    - . ,    -   .        -      .

----------


## nickeler

.,   ?    ?    ?         ?  ,        ...  

> -  .         .

  !        ,        ,     ?  "     .       .   ,         .    . .
    .   

> .

   ,  .    ,    .

----------


## admin

*nickeler*,            ,   ,   ,        ?
 ,   -    .      ,      .
          (  ,       ), -,   .  **:     

> .,   ?    ?

         ,     ,      ,  .

----------


## fabulist

))))))
    ,    " ",          . ))) , ,    쳺.   

> ,        ,     ?

     - ,       - ,   .   

> ,    - .

  ,  . 
,    ,   . ))

----------


## Rinka

: "    ".
 -    ,   ,      .

----------


## aneisha

-  .
     ,    ""   . ,  ,  .   : "   ".       ?
 ,        ,    .  -       . 
    ,  -  .    -       . , , -          .          -  ( )    .            .     . , .
   -  ,     ,  ,    ,       , ,   "     "?

----------


## Akvarel'

.   , , , .     . 
   ,    "" ,   .      -     ( ,   ). 
 ""   -  ""   .     "",   / .      ,  -  .    . 
 ,  ,   *Rinka* - .     .

----------


## sharasha

> 

  !      !
 ,       !

----------


## fabulist

> ,       !

  , ,    "".

----------


## Akvarel'

*fabulist*,  .    ,       .

----------


## sharasha

> ,

     ,     쳺!   Ҳ   ֲ!!!
  !      (  ,       ?),     (    ,       !).

----------


## nickeler

> -  .

   .  ,      .     . ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ...    :       ,   ,       ,         ,          ,  -   -            ,        ,     ,            . ҳ          , :     /  / ,      ,    .                  . 
>                      :            . ͳ    ,            :     ,        .                     .             ,   ,      ,     ,     ,         .         ? ֳ     ,      ,            ,   . ĳ   ,     .    ,      .         (      ),    ,     ,    ,  ( ?       )       .       ,   ,  ,    ,         .     ,     .  
>           :     . ϳ  쳺,   ,     ,            ᒺ    ,    .           ,             : ,   .     ,  ,        ,      -    ,  䳺     ,        ,    4-5      .     , ,        ,     ,  ,      ,     .  ,              ,        ,  ,    .             ,           . 
>      ,  , , , ,        . ҳ   , ,  -   ,     .                    . 곔      ,    ,      ,     .           ,  ,   .  ,     ,  , , ,        ,         ,     , ,           ,   ,    ,   ,     ,     ,    ,    ,                   ,  ,            .  . , , ,       .     ,              ,      ,   ,      ,        ,        ,       ,        . 
>     ,     ,    ,      ,       ,         ,    ,        . *      ,      .*

  :*Ładna Kobieta*

----------


## Cveha

,  .   ,   ,      ,    ..         ---,          .    ,       .    ,    -    .  .
      ,  ,     ,         ,  .   ,    -      .  
  ,  .      ,        -     ,  --.      ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## kobieta

> ,  .   ,   ,      ,    ..         ---,          .

         ,   -     !!!!!   -   ,   .     ,     .       ....    ,     ,          .       ,    .....      "  ",  򳺿  ,   ,      . 
     , .  ,    ,      ,    .     -   ,     .

----------


## Cveha

,     ,     ,         .   ,     ,      '  '.        ,        -,     ,   .     ,        ""  -    .         . 
  ,     ,      -     ,     .     ,     ,   ,      ,          .    ,  ,     -      )))

----------


## kobieta

> ,     ,     ,         .   ,     ,      '  '.

  ...     ,    (  ),    ?
   ?
  ?
  ?
        ?         ?

----------


## Cveha

,   ,    ,    ,  ,    ,  ,      ,   - ,    ,      ....
    ,      ,  .      ,    -     ?

----------


## kobieta

> ,   ,    ,    ,  ,    ,  ,      ,   - ,    ,      ....
>     ,      ,  .      ,    -     ?

  ...  ,     
     ,      !!!!      -     ,   ,     !!! 
    :   ?   ?-     
       : , ,  ... 
  -  
   -  ? 
  ?

----------


## laithemmer

*kobieta*,           .  ,     .   . 
,      -      ,       .    ,   ,         ", , ,  ".

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,           .  ,     .   .

   !
   :
?  ,      ,   ,    . 
       - ** :
      ...    ,  ?   ,         .
      ...      . 
   糿?   ,        ,  ,    . 
  .. -     -   !
            ,    (  ),   ?    ,   ?      . 
,    . 
  .

----------


## laithemmer

*kobieta*,       .   ,  "   ,  ".   ,  "   " -   .     .   - .       ,        .

----------


## Victorious

*kobieta*,   .    .

----------


## Cveha

,     ,    ,   ,   ?        ,     ,        ,    . ³   -   ,        .      ,       - .    ,       ,  .   ,  ,    ,       -   .  
,     ,   ,      ,     ,     ,      '.    ,     - .    ,      ,     -'--( ) 
   ,     ,   ,         .

----------


## fabulist

> ,      -      ...

      ""   ""  -      .   ,  ,   . ,   - ,     .    -     ,   -     ,  ..
.

----------


## laithemmer

*fabulist*, ,       .
,    ,      )) ,

----------


## Cveha

> .

      ?     ,    ? 
   ,  ,    ,           ?        ,     -      ?  
        ,      ,     -)))

----------


## kobieta

> ,     ,    ,   ,   ?        ,     ,        ,    .

  ̳     :).      .   

> ,  ,    ,           ?        ,     -      ?

        :       :

  

> *kobieta*,       .   ,  "   ,  ".   ,  "   " -   .

   . 
..    :        ,     .... ....   ??????
   !!!!
    (   )   ,      
   

> *kobieta*,   .    .

  ... ,     ,    ,    - ,     .
   .  .  ..     ? 
, ,     :   ,  , ,       ,                .      !
 ?     , ,       ,      ..
     ,    .
  -     .  -    . 
     ,        ?     ?   ? -   .

----------


## ..

- ²²Ͳ.     ,   -   ,    . 
        :  ,    .   ,    [  , ] ( 2:18).    ,   .       .      ,     ,    .        ,        .
. "  " 
  璺      ,      ,    .        .       ,           .      ,             .  ,       ,     -   .
  (   )   ,   "     "  . 
   ,      ²²Ͳ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   **

   (!!!)      

> -

      , ?
 .    ,    ,  .   .
   , ,    ˳.   ,   㳿.

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*, ,  ˳  .   ,  


,     
     .
    ,
    ,


,       
   ?
 ?
  ?

, -, - !
, .

----------

